# Yellow Crestie



## RNDP16 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi, I just ordered a crested gecko. When I unboxed it to my surprise it was bright yellow ...Can anyone identify this colour morph for me please? Is there a name for it, or is it just... yellow? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

very nice :2thumb:


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry can't see photos


----------

